# L.A. Screw Products (Smoke Cutter) Light



## larryk (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi, I picked up a used L.A. Screw Products flashlight, (Smoke Cutter model). It is a red 3 D cell flashlight with a unique lens that refocuses the beam very tightly. I am missing the part that screws down to hold the bulb in place in the reflector. Any information about this light, and where I could get the missing part, would be appreciated. Thanks, Larry.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 25, 2004)

I can't help with parts, but that light was a version of a similar police flashlight. I think marketed under the name Code-4. Company hasn't made them in probably 20 years.

Post a photo of what you're missing. Many times the inside parts of these old ones were basically generic.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 26, 2004)

You might be screwed, larryk.


----------



## larryk (Dec 27, 2004)

That's funny jayflash, the light is still operational, you just have to (screw) the head on upside down so the bulb stays put. If anyone needs extra parts for this type of light I have some, except the thingy that holds the bulb in place. Larry.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 27, 2004)

you could try making one out of expoxy by using the bulb stuck in there covered by something like saran wrap that covers the bulb and the part where is screws on. Then force the epoxy down inbetween the bulb and the screw part and let it dry them pull of the saran wrap.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 27, 2004)

Like I said, post a photo. The bulb retainers for lots of old lights were common with many brands or models.


----------



## joegunman (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a red 5 cell Smoke Cutter by L.A. Screw Products that seems to have a bad switch. Is anyone in need of this light, or does anyone work on them and have a switch?
Thanks,
Joegunman


----------



## merrimac (Jun 20, 2012)

LARRY 
I HAVE A LA SCREW 3D ALSO WITH THE SAME PART MISSING, LIKE YOU SAID JUST TURN IT UPSIDE DOWN, MINE WORKS FINE. MINE IS MARKED " FOR POLICE USE ONLY "
BUT IS BACK WITH A RED BUTTON ON ONE SIDE # 604238 WITH A VERY DIFFERENT BULB 1/2 INCH LONG AND 3/16 DIAMETER. HAVE NO USE FOR IT IF YOUR INTERESTED,
VERY NICE CONDITION, [email protected]


----------



## EdTor (Nov 16, 2015)

larryk said:


> That's funny jayflash, the light is still operational, you just have to (screw) the head on upside down so the bulb stays put. If anyone needs extra parts for this type of light I have some, except the thingy that holds the bulb in place. Larry.


larry, i was the mfg. rep. & a dist. for la screw in the 80's. they never had a bulb retainer, opting for the quicker change out you described.


----------

